# water clarifier



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

Does anyone know about water clarifier? I understand the general principle, it makes particulates clump together so they can be filtered out or settle to bottom. Question is ... is it ok for fish aand plants. Why does it say "safe for soft water"? What does it do to the water. Would YOU reccomend or discourage use? Thanks to any and all who can help.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Carbon in a media bag in your filter or near a high flow area is a better choice. Purigen is another good water clarifier. Is your tank cloudy, is it newly set up? What brand is the product you are talking about?


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

rsskylight04 said:


> Does anyone know about water clarifier? I understand the general principle, it makes particulates clump together so they can be filtered out or settle to bottom. Question is ... is it ok for fish aand plants. Why does it say "safe for soft water"? What does it do to the water. Would YOU reccomend or discourage use? Thanks to any and all who can help.


I do not recommend it. But then I don't recommend any chemicals.

Water will clear up if you simply kill the lights, and stop adding food. Sometimes you have to turn off the filters as well but you get the general idea.

The cloudiness is caused as you stated by phosphates plus co2 plus light. Killing the lights and stop adding food reduces phosphates and the cloudiness dies off.


my .02


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

*sand*

My established tanks are all clear and i never have problems with cloudiness. Im m switching from gravel to sand in one of my tanks and I thought it might be a good way to get the water clear before adding fish. I'm worried that wharever settles to the bottom will be toxic or harmfull to fish or plants. I plan on doing large water changes before adding fish, but I'm really paranoid when it comes to my fish. Another question: is aquarium clarifier the same as clarifier use in swimming pools and hot tubs? Its called "cationic clarifier" . Any clue what that means or if its safe for fish?
Thank you both vey much for your input.


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

rsskylight04 said:


> My established tanks are all clear and i never have problems with cloudiness. Im m switching from gravel to sand in one of my tanks and I thought it might be a good way to get the water clear before adding fish. I'm worried that wharever settles to the bottom will be toxic or harmfull to fish or plants. I plan on doing large water changes before adding fish, but I'm really paranoid when it comes to my fish. Another question: is aquarium clarifier the same as clarifier use in swimming pools and hot tubs? Its called "cationic clarifier" . Any clue what that means or if its safe for fish?
> Thank you both vey much for your input.


 
don't know about the pool clarifier.

I would empty the tank out, add the sand, then pour the water back in over a dish. And then just let it set for a day ot two. Should be clear by then. None of the stuff the settls down to the sand should be harmful to your fish.

If you're planted I would add 1" peat moss, 1" play sand, 1" pc select. Wet each layer, level that layer, then add the next. With that method the tank is clear almost immediately. and the plants will condition the tank to prevent cycles and provide a healthy enviroment for the fish.




my .02


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

oh yea

I also plant the plants before I fill the tank with water. Helps prevent stirring up the sand.


my .02


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I havent had problems with my sand tanks getting cloudy. I just put a dish over the sand and carefuly fill by pointing at the dish which avoids kickin up the sand. But always make sure to rinse sand very well.


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

*play sand*

Playsand was a terrible idea! I would have paid 100$ rather than go through the rinsing ordeal. Please assure me that the sand won't kill my fish. It is well rinsed , water runs clear. And only8 hrs of work to clean it!


----------

